# Pump + Hot Tub =???



## Shelb1uk (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi guys...

Me and the boyf are going to a lodge with a hot tub for valentines weekend yahhhh 

Was just wondering if any pumpers had been to one? Am aware of the hypo risk as is obv a 'hot' tub so therefore not cold, but I reckon I'l be in there quite a lot and therefore getting no insulin!!!

I have been swimming/ steam room etc since pumping, but have only taken Poppy off once in a day, I reckon I'l be in and out several times during the day and sometimes for more than an hour, is this gonna be harmful to me??

Any clues anyone?? xxxx


----------



## Sugarbum (Feb 9, 2010)

Not quite the same, but Ive had very hot baths before and it has lowered my blood sugar! I also note the same happens in the steam room at the gym.

I would check your blood sugar every time before getting and when you get out. Maybe you will need a lower temp basal a couple of hours before going in?

I cant imagine as you have already done the steam room etc that it will be too different. I know you are sensible, keep a lucozade nearby.

Wow- sounds like a great trip! Enjoy! Lots of love xx


----------



## Shelb1uk (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks Lou...just suddenly occured to me that it might mess up me bloods a bit, yup always have me lucozade less than a metre away  hahaha

I'm sooooo excited, it's gonna be relaxing bliss....and I'm quite a stress head so will do me the world of good 

Guess like all things pumping will have to treat it as a learning curve and see what happens.....


----------



## Sugarbum (Feb 9, 2010)

Sounds like a great weekend!

Only thing I would suggest is maybe take more than the usual suuplies you might take as back-up. I know a few of us had had a couple of canulas fall out after swimming or giving them a good soak, especially as the hot tub will be "hot"!

You might get a through one or two extra canulas....


----------



## Shelb1uk (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks chick, Poppy has her own fully stocked suitcase (seriously) so shd be ok, thanks for the advice...I put a cannula in the other day that fell out straight away, hadn't been swimming though, must of been a dodgy one!


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 9, 2010)

Also if you are in there quite a bit and thing go the other way instead of hypo you may want to just give yourself the missed basal and see what happens rather than a correction.   Just a thought.

When we have taken Jessica to a very very hot Majorca she is in and out of the sea all day, hour in and hour out type of thing so the pump comes off and it seems to work, no hypers or hypos, just lots and lots of testing.

Have fun, sounds fabulous.


----------



## Steff (Feb 9, 2010)

No advice Shell but hope you have a brill time what a top boyf you got hehe , fancy hiring him out? x


----------



## Shelb1uk (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks Adrienne, I really dont mind the extra testing as will have nothing else to think about, gonna relax relax relax 

Ahhh Steff i booked the lodge, hehehe he is still a great romantic boyf tho bless his cottons!!!! x


----------



## jan7 (Feb 9, 2010)

Have a fab time, hope Poppy behaves, look forward to hearing how it goes. Can't believe Horace is going to attached on thursday


----------



## Shelb1uk (Feb 9, 2010)

Awww Jan thats come so quick, keep us updated....exciting stuff 

xxx


----------



## Steff (Mar 1, 2010)

Hello Shell you might of forgot about this post lol but just wanted to ask did it all go ok on valentines weekend at the spa?


----------



## Shelb1uk (Mar 1, 2010)

ooopppsssyyy I did forget, doh thanks for the reminder Steff 

It was ok, I was in the hot tub several times a day with poppy taken off for about an hour at a time, this was fine, but I did change my cannula every day (normally every 3) cos the chlorine interfered with the plaster....

Bloods were rubbish throught out but think its cos of all the junk food I miscalculated and ate the whole 4 days...ooopppppsssss!!

The hot tub was immense  wanna go again, so relaxing! x


----------

